# Mossberg Goes Full Zombie with ZMB Edition Firearms



## Red Ryder (Feb 14, 2012)

What do y'all think of these zombie killers? Think I'll stick with my Glock, and Mossberg 590SP. Would like to shoot that 30-30 though.

http://www.guns.com/mossberg-goes-full-zombie-with-zmb-edition-firearms.html


----------



## Dame (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL. There were a lot of zombie related items at SHOT this year.
Scope with brains on the inside of the lens cover and stuff.


----------



## AWP (Feb 14, 2012)

This zombie shit has gone too far. It was funny for about 10 minutes over a year ago.


----------



## CDG (Feb 14, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> This zombie shit has gone too far. It was funny for about 10 minutes over a year ago.


 
 The zombie apocalypse ain't no fucking joke man. Shit's real. You best prepare yoself!


----------



## AWP (Feb 14, 2012)

CDG said:


> The zombie apocalypse ain't no fucking joke man. Shit's real. You best prepare yoself!


 
I live in Florida and everyone knows there aren't a lot of brains in FL. My proximity to GA acts as a buffer to the rest of the world. All I have to do is dress in Realtree, preferrably with some NASCAR bling, and I'm good to go. I'll be poised to rule PZA, Post Zombie America.


----------



## CDG (Feb 14, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I live in Florida and everyone knows there aren't a lot of brains in FL. My proximity to GA acts as a buffer to the rest of the world. All I have to do is dress in Realtree, preferrably with some NASCAR bling, and I'm good to go. I'll be poised to rule PZA, Post Zombie America.


 
Just watch out for the ones that will come roaming up out of the water after aimlessly wandering the murky depths for the past bajillion years.  Lot of water in FL.....


----------



## Dame (Feb 14, 2012)

Thought this was a great marketing effort.


----------



## swordsman (Feb 17, 2012)

Dame said:


> Thought this was a great marketing effort.
> View attachment 5719


but they walk under water.....


----------



## swordsman (Feb 17, 2012)

Dame said:


> Thought this was a great marketing effort.
> View attachment 5719


but they walk under the water surface.....


----------



## Dame (Feb 17, 2012)

swordsman said:


> but they walk under the water surface.....


LOL. Deep water works just dandy.


----------



## SexyBeast (Feb 18, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> This zombie shit has gone too far. It was funny for about 10 minutes over a year ago.


 
Lol glad I'm not the only one thinking that shit


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 23, 2012)

SexyBeast said:


> Lol glad I'm not the only one thinking that shit


Yeap...
"Hey man, look at my zombie killer AR-15!" 
"What? You mean the tricked out gun that you paid way to much for, but you'll inevitably shooting your buddy by a ND at the range.  Nice loaded out pic rail...are those KC lights and a bull bar on the front?!" 
"But I got a PEQ 15." 
"I guess your kid is going without dinner for a month, huh?" 
"But I got the piston conversion!" 
"Get in a lot of 2000 round fire fights do ya?"
"I'm not a fire fighter."

Sorry....keyboard got away from me there.  Just having fun ;)


----------



## SexyBeast (Feb 23, 2012)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Yeap...
> "Hey man, look at my zombie killer AR-15!"
> "What? You mean the tricked out gun that you paid way to much for, but you'll inevitably shooting your buddy by a ND at the range. Nice loaded out pic rail...are those KC lights and a bull bar on the front?!"
> "But I got a PEQ 15."
> ...


 
LOL! KC lights and a bull bar!


----------



## SexyBeast (Feb 25, 2012)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Yeap...
> "Hey man, look at my zombie killer AR-15!"
> "What? You mean the tricked out gun that you paid way to much for, but you'll inevitably shooting your buddy by a ND at the range. Nice loaded out pic rail...are those KC lights and a bull bar on the front?!"
> "But I got a PEQ 15."
> ...


 
BTW- made me think of this guy:


----------



## Chevy (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah it got pretty rediculous when one of the guys on my deployment showed me his zombie survivor kit on Amazon! Over $1,000 of bs.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> This zombie shit has gone too far. It was funny for about 10 minutes over a year ago.


 
I'll bet there will be a "reality" series before too long:sick: .

RF 1


----------



## RAGE275 (Mar 21, 2012)

All I know is, while you guys are busy debating if zombies are real or not, I'm ready to effin rock. No zombie's gonna get this kid...


----------

